# Is it better to use Uber provided phone or your own?



## Carlos Danger (May 6, 2015)

I'm about to start working as Uber driver in Chicago and I have a quick question.... is it better to use Uber provided phone or your own?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Your own.

For $520.00 a year its like getting a paid vacation week.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

For me it is better to have a seperate phone just for Uber pings...but this is a personal preference I think. If someone drives once a week for 5 hours, might not make sense to pay Uber a $10 weekly fee for using their device.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Your own phone is better, just make sure you have a good phone with a decent data plan.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Why pay Uber more than necessary? Use your own...


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

I prefer my own phone BUT you should be aware that the most recent update to the partner app logs you out (often without warning) much quicker.
There's been 2 updates over the last week and I can barely type a couple text msgs before it logs me out.
Maybe a glitch that will be fixed soon OR maybe big brother Uber doesn't want us playing games, watching videos, etc. while online for Uber.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 6, 2015)

Thank you all for your advice.... I guess I will use my own.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have been using my Own phone to Uber for over a year, no need to pay these scumbags $10 a week or $520 a year to use their app. I use my Nexus 7 2013 tethered to my Note 4, everything works like a charm, and I can receive phone calls and use my phone as I please, while at the same time the Uber driver app is active on my Tablet.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I use my own for Uber and Lyft. I have thought about getting a cheap android and StraightTalk type plan for using one of the platforms on, though. So far, using one phone has worked out ok, for the most part. If I was driving full-time, I would probably get a second phone though.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 6, 2015)

Thank you, cabertec69 and TeleSki. I plan on driving part-time (about 20 ~ 25 hours per week) so I think I should be OK with my iphone 6 with 4 GB data plan.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Your own.
> 
> For $520.00 a year its like getting a paid vacation week.


Damn Mr Wonderful when you put it like that I feel like a fool. But I like using Uber's phone for Uber only. I use my personal phone to call/text, look at the passenger app and of course to post here. $10 a week hurts a lot less when I think about it that way.


----------



## Silens (Nov 2, 2014)

I drive Uber and Lyft at the same time, I decided that I liked the idea of having two devices so I pay the $10/wk for an Uber dedicated device


----------



## Bob Salas (May 5, 2015)

Does it have to be an iPhone? Can you use a Droid?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I use Uber's phone. If you do Lyft as well, 2 separate devices work better. I don't have tethering on my personal phone plan, so I'd have to pay for a separate plan for Uber anyway to continue using 2 devices.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Silens said:


> I drive Uber and Lyft at the same time, I decided that I liked the idea of having two devices so I pay the $10/wk for an Uber dedicated device


I tether my tablet "Nexus 7 2013" to my phone "Note 4" , so I can use the lyft app on my phone and the uber app on my tablet, why again do you need Uber's iPhone $10 a week and $520 a year to use their app.


----------



## Silens (Nov 2, 2014)

Because I decided to use two devices, and adding another phone to my personal plan is considerably more complicated and expensive.

It worked out best for me, you seem to have found a different solution, good for you.

Silens


----------



## Silens (Nov 2, 2014)

Bob Salas said:


> Does it have to be an iPhone? Can you use a Droid?


The phone Uber provides is an iPhone, your device can be Android.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Carlos Danger said:


> I'm about to start working as Uber driver in Chicago and I have a quick question.... is it better to use Uber provided phone or your own?


Use your own. The Uber-provided Fisher-Price phones are total shit.


----------

